# Are The Mavs Seeing All Redd??



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

MAVS Maybe intrested in Michael Redd??

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/home_display.asp


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Redd is an awesome player, and I hope the Bucks don't match as it will make the Bucks weaker (better for the Nets) and Mavs stronger.

It's offical now I think, the Mavs have put up an offer.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think Redd is an awesome player, and I hope the Bucks don't match as it will make the Bucks weaker (better for the Nets) and Mavs stronger.
> 
> It's offical now I think, the Mavs have put up an offer.
> ...



What does this do to NVE....How would he react to the possibility of Redd aboard??

Does this tell us that NVE is out of BIG D??


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> Does this tell us that NVE is out of BIG D??


Nope. NVE will still be the first guy off the bench if Redd is signed. Both Cuban and Nellie have countinously said that NVE will not be traded. NVE said yesterday the he's happy to have not been traded, and is looking forward to contending (and likely to win) the 6th Man of the Year award. Next offseason may be a different story though. Since Dallas is already over the cap the only way for the Mavs to be players in next years free agency Dallas will have to have a player like NVE available for trade in order to land the big man they need.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Does Redd help the Mavs defensively?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redd is a good defensive player, and it helps based upon where you play him, and how that effects the shifting of the big 3...

-Petey


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Redd is a good defensive player, and it helps based upon where you play him, and how that effects the shifting of the big 3...
> 
> -Petey


Yea, other than his shooting touch he's always been known for his defense. He's not going to come out and shut down Kobe or anything like that but he's also not going to be a liability.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I hope this happens, if the short run, I can see this helping the Mavs cause of his defense more then the signing of Lewis that was about a few months ago.

-Petey


----------

